# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Metronidazol krem opinie

## elo

krem tani, cena 7zł , a dobrze działa szczególnie na ropiejące pryszcze,
polecam w problemach z miejscowymi rzadkimi zmianami, dla mnie idealny
wczesniej stosowalam clindacne ale w ogole nic nie pomagal , tutaj widać że działa

----------


## focus9

Tak Ja też go stosuję na pojedyncze pryszcze. Niedrogi i dobry lek

----------

